# Long car ride with new hoglet



## Heather's-Hedgie (Feb 8, 2017)

Hey 

I am soon to be a new hedgie gardian and i am so happy to welcome the little one to our family.
To do this it requires hedgie to take a 16+ - car ride , is hoglet able to go on such a long trip? 
Please any advice and concerns will be appreciated, will it be better to rather not get a hedgie?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

That's quite a long ride! It'll depend on the hedgehog - the biggest potential issue is if hedgie gets carsick. If they do, they would be quite miserable for such a long trip. If you're getting one from a breeder, you could see if the breeder is willing to do a test drive with your chosen baby to make sure they do okay.

Are you doing the whole trip in one go, or are you going to be staying overnight? And have you checked out this sticky? - http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/forums/15-travel/121490-traveling-your-hedgehog.html It goes over a lot of the various things to consider & potential concerns with traveling with hedgies.


----------

